# Flounder gigging



## CATCHTHESLAM (Jul 1, 2009)

I have never been flounder gigging and would like to try it next year,, just checking to see if anyone on here ever goes flounder gigging not sure i would like to do it much cause i like to catch them on rod and reel. But i would still like to try it.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

i used to go a lot with my dad when i was little. it was quite fun. havent been in about 15-20 years though. bring bug spray!


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

CATCHTHESLAM said:


> I have never been flounder gigging and would like to try it next year,, just checking to see if anyone on here ever goes flounder gigging not sure i would like to do it much cause i like to catch them on rod and reel. But i would still like to try it.


I personally am not a fan of gigging
It is easy, but it's shooting fish in a barrel'
Plus: alot of times you can't really see the size of the fish, you just see eyes, and you wind up gigging an undersized fish,
I'll show you how to do it, and where to do it, but I won't go with you


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

It'd be fun for the atmosphere and to say you've tried it, but you stick a lot of 12-13.5" fish that have to be "released."


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

yeah, we never stuck 'em unless we were sure they were doormats.  and back then, there were a lot more of them around.


----------



## Bubbasales (Aug 4, 2008)

To me, flounder gigging is a lot like crappie fishing at night. It's a pain to set out your lights which draws the bugs which draws the minnows which draws the crappie. No, you don't have to go at night, but it's a total different experience from day fishing. It's kinda like frog gigin. Again, it's the experience. I really didn't gig a single undersized one, but I did gig a few rays. Obviously it's not something I did every night , but like I said...it's the experience.People chum for fish, use deer corn, leave milo in the field for doves. What's sporting and what's not. Obviously, in anything if you abuse anything, it's wrong.
I say try and put some fish in your freezer and see how you feel about it.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I agree %100

You just gotta be prudent about what you gig


----------

